# How many hours of music do you listen to daily?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Just curious, I myself listen to about 2-3, longer on long slow work days.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Now that I'm retired, I can usually devote anywhere from 2-4 hours towards listening to various genres along with classical such as prog rock and jazz, most especially the latter!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sometimes hours, sometimes none at all. I stop for a while whenever my brain stops really absorbing it and it's just ambience.

John Cage answer: 24 hours.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, 2-4 hours sounds about right. Some days, I've been known to listen to it almost non-stop.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Some days, not at all. Some days I listen for hours.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Not many, especially now that I am back at school. I can't listen while doing homework because it distracts me, so I have to carve out special time for listening. On weekdays that is usually an hour a day or less, and maybe a couple hours on weekends. I spend much more time playing than listening.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I get 1 hour and 10 minutes of commute every day, and usually either listen to Metropolitan Opera Radio, or to news. Let's say that the average there is half an hour per day.

Then, I listen to a complete opera at least three times per week, often more. Let's say, an average of 9 hours - 10 hours. This should give me another 90 minutes per day.

So, I'll say an average of 2 hours per day for the above.

Sometimes I engage in marathons and listen to 6-7 operas in one weekend. So if I spread these rarer binges around, probably it gets to another 30 daily minutes.

At various moments during work I may check out a YouTube or two. Say another 30 minutes.

Total, 3 hours per day.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The better part of my day is spent either playing music, just listening to it and reading a score for it at the same time, or studying while I listen to it. Come to think of it, I go to sleep and hear music while I visualize the sheet music pretty often.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Up to 3 hours. I don't watch any tv now, so that's how I get the time. Music is better, esp. in terms of not having those annoying ad breaks & news flashes. Even the most superficial music (if one wants to be negative) is better than that cr*p...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Come to think of it, I go to sleep and hear music while I visualize the sheet music pretty often.


I do that too. I like it when that happens. Or when I do harmonic analysis in my sleep and wake up and remember what I did and it actually makes sense when I'm awake, unlike most things that make sense when I dream them. When I first learned how to analyze fugues, I listened to one Bach fugue over and over for a good chunk of a day while reading it and hunting for complete statements and fragments of the subjects, and when I went to sleep, one the fugue subjects kept popping up in my dreams all night, sometimes playing as if on a loop in the background, sometimes appearing visually. It was cool. Sometimes I listen to a piece over and over hoping I will dream about it, and sometimes it works.

Slightly off-topic. Oh well.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

Rarely more than an hour. Music exhausts me (in a good way) pretty quickly.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Approximately 26.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Approximately 26.


 Minutes, or seconds?:devil:


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I build flute's using hand tools. As you would expect it is very quiet except for the sound of a plane or knife moving over the wood. This is my work when not traveling. I work approx 8-10 hours per day. Music is on the whole time. Primarily I listen to baroque music now that I am addicted to it though lately I am delving into earlier music's. Every now and again I may put on mbira, yidaki or kora music...
When at the computer I either listen to Pandora which, as you may know, offers small examples of various composers works or look at youtube videos. This is a way for me to explore new music while frying my brain in front of the screen  About 2 hours of this then I play music til falling asleep 3-4 hours....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1-2 hours of real listening; I can't focus longer than that. 

Up to 8 or so more hours of passive listening (i.e. background music while my attention is focused on something else).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

science said:


> 1-2 hours of real listening; I can't focus longer than that.
> 
> Up to 8 or so more hours of passive listening (i.e. background music while my attention is focused on something else).


This would be my real answer too. I only like having music I'm very familiar with on as passive listening though - not because I wouldn't be devoting the necessary attention to something new, but because I find intermittently hearing music I don't know very annoying.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I avoid it as much as possible


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

science said:


> 1-2 hours of real listening; I can't focus longer than that.
> 
> Up to 8 or so more hours of passive listening (i.e. background music while my attention is focused on something else).


Yes, this is close to mine too. I have music on in headphones at work (about half the time, 4 hours per day), but I'm only marginally focused on it. My real listening would only be about 1 hour per week.

While walking or doing housework, I listen to science or music lecture podcasts or audiobooks.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I listen to exactly 69 minutes of music per day, no more, no less.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

science said:


> 1-2 hours of real listening; I can't focus longer than that.
> 
> Up to 8 or so more hours of passive listening (i.e. background music while my attention is focused on something else).


That sounds like me also.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd say 1 hour of concentrated listening and perhaps 2-3 hours of passive listening.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

science said:


> 1-2 hours of real listening; I can't focus longer than that.
> 
> Up to 8 or so more hours of passive listening (i.e. background music while my attention is focused on something else).


That's a pretty good description of me, as well, though the real listening part may average out to more like an hour.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Minutes, or seconds?:devil:


Not in every country they have just 24 hours...

In my case 3 to 5. Mainly while exercising.

Martin


----------

